# P()rn-XXX-18 or older



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Just got in a load of smokes(ammo?)--I need sunglasses just to gaze upon these beauties--

Ashton Vsg-Spellbound
Padron 64 anniversario maduro diplomatico x2
Oliva Master Blend III


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Holy Crap. They look awesome......now thats just showing off


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

God i hate this board sometimes... You guys kill me with all these boxes of AWESOME smokes!!!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

<------ Fire Away!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Those are some nice pickups there........


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Very, very , very nice smokes!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Uhhhh, I hate you. Is that an acceptable response?


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Sorry guys I couldn't resist(ammo)

BUT--Don't shoot me I'm only the messenger


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

You son of a bitch......

I agree with Deuce, you guys make me jealous with these purchases. Can you send me everything in the picture, I will snap my own photos and claim that they are actually my purchase ? Oh nevermind.


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Damn man, just...damn. Those are some gorgeous looking smokes, especially the Ashtons.


----------



## CincyBrown (Dec 31, 2007)

Booo....hiss, hiss.....boooo!!! No fair!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Swet pickup!


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow, If I had several hundred dollars fall in my lap, those would be EXACTLY what I would have bought first. Amazing pickup!!!


----------



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

incredible pick up, enjoy

( guess i wont be posting pics of the grape phillies i bought )


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow!! Those are some awesome lookin smokes!!


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

Very nice purchase for whatever the reasoning behind it. Bomb, personal smokes, more bombs, more smokes,.....you get the point


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice ....... Very ..........NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dribble::dribble:
All of them are personal favorites of mine!!:biggrin:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Outstanding Pickups!!!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Beautiful!!! Yummy!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

awesome pickup it dosent get much better than that.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Truth be told some are for a.......................................................................spoilerspoilerspoilerspoilerspoilerspoilerspoilerspoiler ALERT!!!!!!!!!!

Don't read any further if you don't want to know

In a few weeks I will be running a Double Baby Grand Contest--Details to follow


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Must be nice.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

wow some real nice pickups


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

That's insane! I mean really that like a grand in smokes.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Why don't you just kick me in the crotch - it would be less painful.

:mumbles: :errrr: :arghhhh:


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Sunglasses? I needed a welder's helmet to shield my eyes from that firepower. Nice score!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Man oh man...those are a real thing of beauty...vey very nice pickup.


----------



## hecho en NJ (Jul 11, 2007)

Tease!!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

What? So they were out of the good stuff? (sorry, I use sarcasm as a defense mechanism when I"m jealous).


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Truth be told some are for a.......................................................................spoilerspoilerspoilerspoilerspoilerspoilerspoilerspoiler ALERT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Don't read any further if you don't want to know
> 
> In a few weeks I will be running a Double Baby Grand Contest--Details to follow


sweet...let us know


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

That is awesome Harvey! If I spent that much on cigars, I would be freezing right now.(It's cold in the dog house)


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Verry Verry Verry nice!!!!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Truth be told some are for a.......................................................................spoilerspoilerspoilerspoilerspoilerspoilerspoilerspoiler ALERT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Don't read any further if you don't want to know
> 
> In a few weeks I will be running a Double Baby Grand Contest--Details to follow


The answer is: There are 2 baby grand pianos in that pic ! Ok....did I win all of them ?


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Very nice snag there Harvey - excellent cigar selection! Those 1964's are on my hit list for a pickup after I recover from the box of 1926 I picked up recently.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

this is a first for me, I now have cigar envy


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

BrianEE93 said:


> That is awesome Harvey! If I spent that much on cigars, I would be freezing right now.(It's cold in the dog house)


Are you Crazy--After the pix these were hidden away pronto --If wifey found out the costs involved my as% would be grass


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Harvey,damn you have GREAT taste brother:dribble:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Freakin awesome pickup.1 question do you print your own money?


----------



## ilikebigash (Feb 17, 2008)

Very nice pics... I would need financing.


----------



## marns45 (Aug 3, 2007)

Those Padron 64s are one of the best smokes I've ever had. Now if only I could afford to buy one more than once every 5 years!! That is some great stuff you have there, your humi is very lucky!


----------



## ilikebigash (Feb 17, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Are you Crazy--After the pix these were hidden away pronto --If wifey found out the costs involved my as% would be grass
> 
> Oh, the risks we take! Just do like my husband... talk incessantly about cigars and cigars only. The only way to save my marriage was for me to start smoking, too.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Next time put a warning for the older guys....my heart can't take it.:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Love those VSGs


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm

Its easy


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

so THAT's how you guys afford these cigars... I need to get me one of those printers. :lol:

That contest sounds interesting. Ive been moving pianos since I was a feshman in HS... maybe that'll give me an edge haha

amazing pickup man.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

unreal smokes. awsome haul


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

ilikebigash said:


> Just do like my husband... talk incessantly about cigars and cigars only. The only way to save my marriage was for me to start smoking, too.


Exactly. That's how the legend of Patefengreen was born.


----------



## 597 (May 11, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## ilikebigash (Feb 17, 2008)

Living with a cigar lover backed me into a corner... it was either my marriage or my sanity. Sanity was already in question, so...


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Are you freaking kidding me!?!??!?!


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

I Lust for those smokes!


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

My reply to that set of photo's cannot air in a public forum.... 

Let's just say, I need a cigar and I'm a little weak at the knees....

WHAT A GREAT SELECTION!!!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

LkyLindy, is your last name ROCKEFELLER!??? As John51277 would say, I just pee'd myself a little.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

you forgot to put a bottle of KY in between the boxes for the pic


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Cigar ****. I think I'm getting a nubby!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

doblemaduro said:


> Cigar ****. I think I'm getting a nubby!


That's funny right there.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

that's just crazy.


----------



## wolfdreamtattoo (Mar 6, 2007)

Dam brother. I got to get me some of those. Anybody willing to cosign?:support::lol:


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

Man those 64s are just making my mouth water!!!:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

I really wish i could afford those smokes..boo hoo hoo ...I really am very happy for you!! Enjoy smoking them with friends....


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Um wow ... I wish I could smell through my screen..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow, great purchase! I love each line you selected. Enjoy, brother!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

lkylndy

nice collection ... i hope you enjoyed every last one of them ..


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

holy.......grale of smokeshere


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Nevermind....didn't see that the original post was from back in March.....still though: :dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Those are incredible smokes!!!:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

HTOWNBLKGOLFR said:


> lkylndy
> 
> nice collection ... i hope you enjoyed every last one of them ..


yes I did!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Baby grand piano?

Time to start my Hannon exercises again. It's been YEARS!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

I wouldn't mind if you sent me a few of those babies !


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Damn those 64s look good...
I need to get some.. 

..stat


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Very nice purchase I don't think you could have done any better


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Oxman said:


> Baby grand piano?
> 
> Time to start my Hannon exercises again. It's been YEARS!


Doug--

This is an old thread-I ran a contest called the Baby grand in early 08


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Dadgum! That's what I am talkin' about. You have some serious ammo right there!


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

nothing to say but...awesome score


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Damn fine eye candy!!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

that's just one of the sweeeeeetest stashes i've ever seen


----------



## Wideboy (May 9, 2008)

Wow! that is a glorious haul! If it is Ammo there are some very lucky targets out there.


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man those are some serious sticks!!! great pickups!!


----------

